# Mail : où est passée la corbeille ?



## AfondAfondAfond (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis le passage en 10.8.2, je ne trouve plus l'accès à la corbeille,... j'ai cherché partout mais manifestement pas au bon endroit...

Et aussi, toujours depuis la migration, je n'ai plus le même nombre de mails comptabilisés... il m'en manque... 

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Regarde dans _Mail > Préférences > Comptes > le compte > Comportement des BAL > Corbeille_.


Si tu collectionnes les gags depuis ta mise à  niveau vers 10.8, pense un jour à réinstaller 10.8.

Mais si les gags ne surviennent que dans un seul Compte, et que tu as tout bien réparé, vérifié, et mis à jour,
 réinitialise les ACL et les permissions de ton compte = http://forums.macg.co/10812432-post4.html des fois que


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (8 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Regarde dans _Mail > Préférences > Comptes > le compte > Comportement des BAL > Corbeille_.



ok ok, mais je ne parviens pas pour autant à accéder à la corbeille après suppression d'un mail :rose:


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (10 Novembre 2012)

il y avait sur l'OS précédent MAIL / bal / aller à ... / corbeille,

mais manifestement ça n'y est plus.... 

personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Novembre 2012)

Tu as _Mail > Messages > Déplacer_ / _Copier_ : tu y vois la Corbeille ?

Sinon,  tu as un menu _Mail > BAL > Utiliser cette BAL pour : Corbeille_ (en créant toi-même une BAL nommée Corbeille), 
et le menu _Reconstruire_.


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (12 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Tu as _Mail > Messages > Déplacer_ / _Copier_ : tu y vois la Corbeille ?


oui, je vois "Corbeille", ainsi que tous les comptes,
quand un message est sélectionné, que je clique sur Messages / déplacer / copier dans la corbeille, il est supprimé,... normal... 
mais ensuite, je ne parviens pas à ouvrir la corbeille,
avant, de mémoire, j'allais dans Corbeille (au même titre que "messages envoyés", "boite de réception", "brouillons",...



FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Sinon,  tu as un menu _Mail > BAL > Utiliser cette BAL pour : Corbeille_ (en créant toi-même une BAL nommée Corbeille),
> et le menu _Reconstruire_.


J'ai fait "Reconstruire", mais je ne vois pas "Corbeille"... Faut il la construire manuellement ???? curieux quand même non ?????


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2012)

Essaie de quitter Mail,
d'aller dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences_, 
de mettre le fichier _com.apple.mail.plist_ à la Corbeille, 
et de relancer Mail.


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (13 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Essaie de quitter Mail,
> d'aller dans _Macintosh HD > Bibliothèque > Préférences_,
> de mettre le fichier *com.apple.mail.plist* à la Corbeille,
> et de relancer Mail.



problème, ce fichier n'existe pas,... j'ai regardé dans le dossier et j'ai cherché aussi dans spotlight, à partir du nom complet ou d'une partie....


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas un problème : le fichier n'existe, d'après ce que j'ai compris, que chez ceux qui n'ont pas fait de clean install de 10.8, 
et, en tout cas, il ne sert pas à grand chose.


Là, tu peux trouver le com.apple.mail.plist 10.8 : il siège au fond de la Bibliothèque de ta Maison (Containers > com.apple.mail > Data > Library > Preferences), 
mais, outre les BAL, il contient les paramétrages de tes comptes Mail
= si tu le mets à la Corbeille, il te faudra reparamétrer Mail de fond en comble : note tous tes paramétrages, et fais une sauvegarde avant d'y toucher.


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2012)

Sur Lion (mis à jour hier en 10.7.5) j'ai désormais le même gag.
La corbeille de Mail a disparu

J'ai créé un dossier que j'ai nommé Corbeille et j'ai spécifié d'utiliser ce dossier comme Corbeille (ce qui fait qu'il a pris l'icone de Corbeille et s'est placé à l'endroit où doit se trouver la Corbeille dans Mail)

J'ai cru que c'était réglé mais.... en accédant à mes mails directement via le site Web www.icloud.com, là je vois un dossier supplémentaire apparaitre nommé corbeille (avec une icone de dossier). C'est bien le dossier que j'ai créé et d'ailleurs il contient les mails que j'ai mis à la corbeille depuis le Mac

Bref ce n'est pas une "vraie" corbeille que j'ai créé

IL va falloir que je me résigne à supprimer le fichier mail.plist et tout reconfigurer...

Avant de me lancer, j'aimerais m'assurer que cette solution radicale restaure bien la corbeille d'origine
Merci d 'avance à afondafondafond de nous dire si ça a réglé le pb chez lui


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (13 Novembre 2012)

curieux problème en effet,... curieux aussi qu'il ne soit manifestement pas révélé,

je vais faire une sauvegarde avant et supprimerai le dossier après,... je vous tiens au courant dès demain,


----------



## FrançoisMacG (13 Novembre 2012)

Tiens, as-tu fait une réparation des permissions ?

Un sujet MacGé a donné cette solution = http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-mail-6-2-retrouver-les-messages-1202619.html



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------

Ou encore, un paramétrage des préférences de Mail en IMAP = https://discussions.apple.com/message/19632644#19632644


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2012)

Je vais regarder les autorisations.... Pour ce qui est d'IMAP c'est déjà le cas (que des comptes iCloud)
Merci des suggestions


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir François et merci pour ton aide,

Avant de me lancer, je viens d'afficher la liste des boîtes, et Ô miracle, je retrouve ma corbeille avec tous les mails supprimés. J'ai même une boîte nommée "corbeille" que je venais de créer.
Très bien donc, mais pourquoi n'y accède t'on pas comme avant (Aller à / Messages envoyés ou Boite de réception ou Corbeille ou Brouillons) ? Est-ce normal ? si non, je tenterai ce que tu m'as conseillé précédemment,

Mille mercis,


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2012)

AfondAfondAfond a dit:


> Bonsoir François et merci pour ton aide,
> 
> Avant de me lancer, je viens d'afficher la liste des boîtes, et Ô miracle, je retrouve ma corbeille avec tous les mails supprimés. ...,


 

Afficher la liste des boites???? tu m'intéresses là... 
Que veux-tu dire par là?


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (14 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Afficher la liste des boites???? tu m'intéresses là...
> Que veux-tu dire par là?



Mail / Présentation / Afficher la liste des boites aux lettres


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2012)

Mince j'avais pas vu cette option...
Je regarderai ce soir

Peut-être que c'est un choix d'Apple de masquer la Corbeille et qu'il faut désormais passer par là pour accéder à son contenu.


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (14 Novembre 2012)

oui, ayant un petit écran, j'ai toujours masqué cette liste, et comme avant de passer en 10.8, on accédait aux boites par le menu du haut, je pensais à sa disparition,
étrange ceci dit qu'on puisse par le menu du haut accéder aux mails envoyés et brouillons et pas à la corbeille, je ne comprends pas bien la raison,...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2012)

En dessous de la barre d'outils de Mail (qu'on personnalise via le menu _Présentation_ de la barre des menus),

on a la barre des favoris, avec son bouton _Afficher_/_Masquer_  la barre latérale : 
dans cette barre des favoris, on peut glisser-déposer toute boîte présente dans la barre latérale (on peut ensuite masquer la barre latérale, et n'utiliser que les favoris).


C'était ça, votre problème à tous les deux ?


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (14 Novembre 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> En dessous de la barre d'outils de Mail (qu'on personnalise via le menu _Présentation_ de la barre des menus),
> 
> on a la barre des favoris, avec son bouton _Afficher_/_Masquer_  la barre latérale :
> dans cette barre des favoris, on peut glisser-déposer toute boîte présente dans la barre latérale (on peut ensuite masquer la barre latérale, et n'utiliser que les favoris).
> ...



ben non, pas me concernant


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2012)

Le menu _Aller à la BAL favorite_ a remplacé le menu _Aller à_,
et le raccourci clavier Cmd+Alt+chiffre est devenu Cmd+chiffre.

Pour récupérer la Corbeille dans la barre des favoris et donc dans ce nouveau menu avec son nouveau raccourci,
il te faut donc glisser-déposer la Corbeille de la barre latérale à la barre des favoris,
quitte à masquer ensuite ces deux barres.


----------



## AfondAfondAfond (14 Novembre 2012)

hé bien voilà l'explication  MERCI,

(je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi ça ne s'active pas par défaut, avec cette version),


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2012)

En lisant ces échanges, je vois que mon problème n'est pas le même....
Moi c'est dans la barre latérale à gauche (donc si je comprends bien, la liste des BAL que masque par défaut afondafondafond) que la corbeille a disparu!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (14 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> En lisant ces échanges, je vois que mon problème n'est pas le même....
> Moi c'est dans la barre latérale à gauche (donc si je comprends bien, la liste des BAL que masque par défaut afondafondafond) que la corbeille a disparu!


Ah, quand même 

= tu vas devoir te tartiner le plist, alors ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Novembre 2012)

OUI je crois que je vais devoir m'y coller...

Bah c'est pas non plus la mort


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2012)

ben voilà... j'ai passé la soirée à reconfigurer mes comptes sur Mail (après suppression du plist) et j'ai bien retrouvé ma Corbeille


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Novembre 2012)

Je me demandais si tu allais essayer de lire le plist, puis de l'éditer a minima,

mais tu as tout repris de zéro : en tout cas, tu nous confirmes que la source du problème est bien le plist.


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2012)

Bien sûr j'ai commencé par ouvrir le plist avec plist Editor, mais je n'ai rien vu concernant l'affichage ou pas de la corbeille et où l'identification et le chemin d'accès au dossier correspondant


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Novembre 2012)

Et, après coup, tu n'as pas comparé l'ancien plist et le nouveau ?

(dans XCode, j'ai un item _TrashViewerAttributes_, que je verrais bien en cause)


----------



## r e m y (15 Novembre 2012)

Ben non... je n'y ai pas pensé (et maintenant le plist que j'avais stocké sur le bureau en attendant, a été poubellisé et détruit).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Novembre 2012)

Bah, l'essentiel est que ton problème soit corrigé.


----------



## kashlm (19 Février 2013)

un espèce de bug

dans préférences/présentation : cocher "affichage classique" = la corbeille apparaît

puis

décocher si vous le souhaitez l'"affichage classique" pour revenir à l'affichage "moderne" = la poubelle reste à sa place


----------

